# 2010 New relases sneak peek



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I got a message from Games Workshop today. The message included a link for some sneak peeks of 2010:

http://gwutil.com/2010_en.htm?utm_s...nt=imagelinkbody&utm_campaign=NE-Preview-2010


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

At least the 40k one looks good, a plastic deff dread.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I could see a Minotaur, Deff Dred and the last one I'm not sure what it is ;P


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

a ring wraith riding a loch ness monster


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

The Deff Dred looks pretty sweet, but that Fell Beast is awful.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The Doom Bull is looking better then the Minotaur does on the Armybook cover, at least on that picture. There is still hope:biggrin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh fucking FINALLY!
Orks REALLY needed a good solid walker kit to not only make Dreads with, but rip to pieces and add more to their other vehicles


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Is there an actual picture of the new Dread?, or just that small teaser.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

And so behold Orks get ANOTHER plastic kit.... and you dare mock Space Marines.....

Anyway, the Doombull/Minotaur is looking very nice, and the Fellbeast, par the awful metallics looks superb too...


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

If thats a plastic Deff Dread I may consider actually adding one to my army...


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

That deff dread looks fucking amazing.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, another great reason to a deff dread to my army. Of course that also means bits galore to add to other vehicles.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I already own 3 deff dreads and 9 kanz but if there some plastic ones coming out I will have to buy one or two to turn into bitz.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Now actually excited about beastment. roll on february!


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

Talos said:


> I already own 3 deff dreads and 9 kanz but if there some plastic ones coming out I will have to buy one or two to turn into bitz.


In the same boat Talos, and will be doing the same.
A plastic kit just has so many posibilities.

About time


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

bobss said:


> And so behold Orks get ANOTHER plastic kit.... and you dare mock Space Marines.....


I mock everyone.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I remember getting this email myself. After reading it I considered just junking it when there was no plastic Daemon Prince preview. :angry:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

beastmen = meh, kinda crap
Ork dread/deff dread = kinda funky
Witch king = wait, another one


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hm, now that I'm feeling more optimistic, I do think that Minotaur/Doombull or whatever looks neat, at least from what we can see. Might even consider grabbing one for the Daemons.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Hm, now that I'm feeling more optimistic, I do think that Minotaur/Doombull or whatever looks neat, at least from what we can see. Might even consider grabbing one for the Daemons.


Hell yeah.
It'd make a great base for a Bloodthrister conversion.
Considering, you know, that Bloodthristers are basically minotaurs with wings.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I use the current Doombull model as Scyla Anfingrimm in my Warriors of Chaos army. If the new one is plastic, which I doubt, I can already see some excellent conversions coming together to make it undeniably devoted to the Blood God. 

I always thought it was a bit sad that Ork players seem to leave dreds (and kans) behind. Maybe I'll start seeing them more on the table with a new plastic kit out. While I've never been wholly sold on their tabletop performance, largely because I've never actually gotten to play against one, I've always thought there was little more quintessentially Orky than their walkers.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

The new deff dread looks neat...but...well, maybie one day the can make a plastic CSM Dread.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Horacus said:


> The new deff dread looks neat...but...well, maybie one day the can make a plastic CSM Dread.


Absolutely no need for something that specific.
A Mk IV Dreadnought would make EVERY necessary niche of Dreadnought filled, Chaos Dreadnoughts are mostly old, from the heresy, so they're mostly Mk IV.

Convert your Chaos Dreadnoughts from Marine ones, they're exactly the same after all.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Ok, im slighty raged with Ork players here by saying how they ''desperately needed this kit'' ... but.. *takes deep breathes* im... getting... over it....



> Considering, you know, that Bloodthristers are basically minotaurs with wings.


Lol. aye, but from the look of the _New_ Daemon Prince you could build a Bloodthirster much much more easily...

Oh, and the Doombull is metal, in a box XD


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Hm, now that I'm feeling more optimistic, I do think that Minotaur/Doombull or whatever looks neat, at least from what we can see. Might even consider grabbing one for the Daemons.


that deamons always win with planetstrike doesnt mean you can have nice models :wink:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Daemon Prince preview


Im sorely divided on this...

On one hand, very reliable sources have said that this model is expected next year, on the other my local GW manager said that it is doubtful that it will ever be released due to '' the moulds cracking '' - make what you wish of that...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I remember getting this email myself. After reading it I considered just junking it when there was no plastic Daemon Prince preview. :angry:


Thats how I feel.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

bobss said:


> ... on the other my local GW manager said that it is doubtful that it will ever be released due to ''the moulds cracking'' - make what you wish of that...


Oh for God's sake...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

xD, I just got the WoC book and its in there...so...

''Moulds cracked'' -what does that even mean? forgive my ignorance on the subject lol...

EDIT - Oh, just had a scout round other forums and apparantly the DP has been seen at the recent GD`s..... I have to have one of those for my WoC Slaaneshi force....

And how the F- has one of your adoptables become Lv 1140?!


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

The preview I got did not state that it was a deff dread. To me it looks more like a mega Nob plastic kit, Which did excite me. I'm hoping for plastic mega Nobz as opposed to a plastic dread kit.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

bobss said:


> xD, I just got the WoC book and its in there...so...
> 
> ''Moulds cracked'' -what does that even mean? forgive my ignorance on the subject lol...
> 
> ...


Moulds cracking is a big pain in the arse I'll tell you. Basically I think they're made from Metal obviously, basically going through the process the heated plastic or whatever may have cause it to crack in the weakest places, I reckon that they'd probably keep all the designs for the moulds. Just they cost a fortune to make...

EDIT: Just looking at filenames this is what they are:
http://gwutil.com/newpictures/products/GamesWorkshop_Warhammer_Doombull_873x627.jpg Beastmen Doombull.
http://gwutil.com/newpictures/products/GamesWorkshop_Warhammer40000_DeffDread_873x627.jpg Deff Dread
http://gwutil.com/newpictures/products/GamesWorkshop_TheLordofTheRings_Fellbeast_873x627.jpg Fell Beast.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Cracking moulds sounds like moulds shattering into bits, which sounds like bad stuff 
I really hope this aint the case, as it would suck big time :cray:
I also want that Daemon Prince on the damn market!

Plastic-model moulds costs way way way more then pewter-model moulds to make. That is the reason that not everything is made out of plastic nowdays. Stuff thats expected to sell in big quantities becomes plastic-models and the ones that aint becomes pewter. The detail with plastic is that the material (plastics) is cheap once the mould is done, but it has to sell in really big numbers before becoming profitable. Pewter is the opposite, easy and cheap to make moulds but the material is more expensive in the really long run.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you know im not convinced about the expensive mold theory,i think it has more to do with capacity to produce. "the tool" (mold) fits on to a machine which pumps the plastic into the tool,the plastic cools and a sprue pops out, i dont know how quickly they produce but if its anything like airfix then its fairly slow, so the rate of manufacture will be based on the number of machines you have and how long you can run them and when you consider some kits have 7 different sprues like the chimera for example, thats 7 machines or 7 runs needed to produce one kit which is why they are now squeezing it on to 2 sprues which then leaves 5 machines free.
Also in recent years we have seen a number of ex GW members of staff break away from the company and start producing plastic miniatures, i dont believe for one second they would be able to invest the amount of cash into injection molding and then sell their products at a fraction of GW prices if the mold costs we have heard are correct.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I hate to break this little atmosphere that has generated over these release pictures but here are what I think about them..

1. That doombull/minotaur looks great and practically confirms the release of a new beasts of chaos army-another good thing since some of the beasts models like the ogres, trolls and dragon ogres look very outdated.

2. I personally think the new fell beast model looks terrible. The posing of the head makes it look more comical which is not what a fell beast is about. In fact it looks so ridiculous that if it were not for the witch king on the back of it then I would probably laugh at it in the middle of battle. This seems conformed for a Feb release but whether they release them for seperate ringwraiths or do a generic one like before.

3. I have a sinking feeling that this is not a new plastic deff dread or killa kan. A single release when no new orks are due to be released makes no sense. However this could be a new version of Ghazghkull Thraka in preparation for a new war on Armeggedon world campaign.

Ciao


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> . That doombull/minotaur looks great and practically confirms the release of a new beasts of chaos army-another good thing since some of the beasts models like the ogres, trolls and dragon ogres look very outdated.


From what ive HEARD the Beasts stuff is awful, and to be honest I really cant see that ever changing...


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> 3. I have a sinking feeling that this is not a new plastic deff dread or killa kan. A single release when no new orks are due to be released makes no sense. However this could be a new version of Ghazghkull Thraka in preparation for a new war on Armeggedon world campaign.
> 
> Ciao





Winterous said:


> Of course it just wouldn't be the same if there weren't some great new miniatures to fight through these missions with. Fortunately, there will be new sets for Space Marines, Orks and the Imperial Guard released alongside Battle Missions in March.
> Battle Missions


Orks are due for a release when the the new Battle Missions book comes out in March, along with SM's and IG. Also if I'm not mistaken the file name for the actual picture is deff dread.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Absolutely no need for something that specific.
> A Mk IV Dreadnought would make EVERY necessary niche of Dreadnought filled, Chaos Dreadnoughts are mostly old, from the heresy, so they're mostly Mk IV.
> 
> Convert your Chaos Dreadnoughts from Marine ones, they're exactly the same after all.


Well, but...you're right here...also, there are always the super expensive but awsome looking Forgeworld ones...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

If the "deff dread" kit is to be released in arch along with battle missions and the beasts of chaos and ringwraith on fell beast are also due to be released around this time then what is in store for the rest of the year. I mean this was supposed to be a sneak preview of 2010 not of the first few upcoming months. I want to know what else might be expected throughout the year.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> I want to know what else might be expected throughout the year


So do I!!!!

Ive heard that Tomb Kings are NOT next after Beasts for Fantasy which MAY mean Daemons/Warriors second wave - Please Dragon Ogres and Prince!


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

From what I've heard, this is some of the releases planned for next year:

IG:
new style Chimera w/manticore option
new style LR with original+2 of the remaining variants
new style basilisk +medusa and one other variant
stormtroopers

SM:
new predator
t-hawk
ven dread
characters

Orks:
dread
buggy/trakk
copter
flashgitz upgrade for boyz
grot cannon in plastic w all options
That's what is said to be coming next year for those armies


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

A new predator? What is wrong with the current model? I like it, it looks good. I'm sorry but I don't believe this.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

On the topic of 2010 releases, I found some information over on Warseer. Some guy apparently has inside access. Make of it what you will 



Stickmonkey from Warseer said:


> Yesterday I got to look at some of the new WIP items for 2010 and beyond. A lot of it is already out there, (Ork Dreads). Some of it has been seen. I got permission to mention some of the items, but not a lot of specifics or specific release details.
> 
> * New GK Terminators 3ups (5 poses, 1 HQ/leader)
> * New Daemonhunter/Witchhunter concept art
> ...





Stickmonkey from Warseer said:


> I've seen loads of speculation on IG ST, but nothing in this batch. I've heard rumors of them being part of the Missions releases, but honestly it seems like there are more models than could possibly fit in a release with Missions...
> 
> To go back to prior rumors this is what I've heard/know about for the Missions release (and no, i cannot point out specifics I know of, to be safe here):
> 
> ...


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

A lot of that seems possible, obviously some of it is wish listing. But as far as a new Predator kit goes, why? It's a good looking model, and you can assemble all of the available variants using the kit,as I mentioned in my earlier post, I call bullshit on this one.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> A lot of that seems possible, obviously some of it is wish listing. But as far as a new Predator kit goes, why? It's a good looking model, and you can assemble all of the available variants using the kit,as I mentioned in my earlier post, I call bullshit on this one.


there is definately some truth in there, the second lot is a bit less reliable,
there *is* a new predator coming though


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the current predator only allows for 2 variants for main turret and two variants on the sponsons so its missing a few options , also the pred sufferers from a massive design flaw in that the sponson weapons will snap off with almost zero effort.

the list from warseer is hardly news, everything listed on it are logical requirements and progressions for armies to plastic.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> the current predator only allows for 2 variants for main turret and two variants on the sponsons so its missing a few options , also the pred sufferers from a massive design flaw in that the sponson weapons will snap off with almost zero effort.


Exactly what options is it missing?
It's got all the main weapon options, so what else is there?
Storm Bolter, HK Missile, Extra Armour, Dozer Blade.
Which of those don't come with the kit?

And the sponsons breaking thing is a fair point, articulated vehicles is something most people like to have, so them breaking easily is un-desirable.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

> Daemon/CSM:
> plastic Greater demon
> plastic nurgle warriors
> plastic tzeetch flyers
> ...





Bindi Baji said:


> there is definately some truth in there, the second lot is a bit less reliable,
> there *is* a new predator coming though


I would personally really like to see this bit true. We have seen a bunch of those models already for a long time. Its about friggin' time to have em released


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry if this has been brought up already, but my inability to read the previous posts is testimony to my laziness.
Molds for metal models are rubber, hence all the imprecisions, so the broken molds in question are probably for plastic models.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> I would personally really like to see this bit true. We have seen a bunch of those models already for a long time. Its about friggin' time to have em released


Let's hope, that would make a hell of a year.


----------



## stewartjohn (Mar 10, 2009)

Asmodeun said:


> Sorry if this has been brought up already, but my inability to read the previous posts is testimony to my laziness.
> Molds for metal models are rubber, hence all the imprecisions, so the broken molds in question are probably for plastic models.


Are you sure? rubber moulds are for resin.dont metal and plastic have metal moulds?

Or have i got things mixed up?

I would really like to see a reworked predator sponson


----------



## Synna (Jan 3, 2010)

Mmmm.... dread. 

Would definitely add one of those bad boys to my army.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Winterous said:


> Exactly what options is it missing?
> It's got all the main weapon options, so what else is there?
> Storm Bolter, HK Missile, Extra Armour, Dozer Blade.
> Which of those don't come with the kit?
> ...


well the baal options for a start, ofcourse a recut predator is still a rumour but i think the tank needs a total rework, either recut it to solve the sponson snapping and include the baal options or totally re do the whole tank and make it larger so it at least looks like a tank and not just a rhino with some shit slapped on it, the razorback also needs a recut with all its weapon options too.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

It's always been a rhino with guns. Would be silly to break tradition. 

Though an entirely new model could be interesting, I would think that if they redid any that redoing all of them would be appropriate. The current rhino interior looks to small to carry marines to me, let alone 10 of them.

Though I would be happy with better sponsons. The metal ones were much more solid and moved better. I love the current versions weapons, but how they attach doesn't really work as well on this scale in plastic.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

pewter models definatly don't have metal molds as a few of you may remember in the white dwarf a couple of months back they pictured their so called "strongman" tearing up the moulds for last years white dwarf subscription model. If they were metal he wouldn't have been able to bend and tear it like that

cheers

edd


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

That list the guy posted on warseer just looks like wish listing. I have not heard of him before has he been right about rumours before ?
Right now all I care about is that the Chaos God spures are real.
We saw a terminator one ages ago. If it is true it may make me get off my butt and finish my Emperors Children.


----------



## stewartjohn (Mar 10, 2009)

edd_thereaper said:


> pewter models definatly don't have metal molds as a few of you may remember in the white dwarf a couple of months back they pictured their so called "strongman" tearing up the moulds for last years white dwarf subscription model. If they were metal he wouldn't have been able to bend and tear it like that
> 
> cheers
> 
> edd


Thanks just read up on centrifugal casting, which employs the use of rubber molds.strange ive never learned that after having been in the hobby nearly 20 years.


----------



## stewartjohn (Mar 10, 2009)

Been following the war seer thread.Seems to be folllowing this pattern.
Some body posts "I wish this is coming out for my army". then suddenly he posts that "yes it is".Seems like he's making up to me and trying to keep the tread going as long as possible.Still nice to read something in news and rumours.

Then again gw may be rush releasing its back log to ride out the recesssion.
Would love to see De and gk codexs


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The Battlemissions book will most likely answer which things that are rumours and not, sadly its some 2 months away for that 

Im impressed that anyone can bare reading Spamseer. I, for one, cant...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> The Battlemissions book will most likely answer which things that are rumours and not, sadly its some 2 months away for that
> 
> Im impressed that anyone can bare reading Spamseer. I, for one, cant...


I have tried to plough through the endless bickering, exaggerations and boasts but have given up, spamseer sounds about right actually, the fact that virtually no one has a sense of humour over there (barring 2 or 3) doesn't help


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

are you referring to warsneer?


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice looking deff dread.


----------

